# E lucevan e stelle



## Ragtagbobtail (Apr 8, 2018)

I am new to opera. I recently heard a version of Tosca, e lucevan e stelle which included a bell tone? St Peters? I have searched to find this version but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.operafolio.com/act.asp?n=Tosca&act=3
Just about 3.10

Mario awaits execution at the Castel Sant'Angelo


----------



## Ragtagbobtail (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for this. I would like to buy the album. So am i looking for just act 111 to get this full version.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ragtagbobtail said:


> Thank you for this. I would like to buy the album. So am i looking for just act 111 to get this full version.


The "problem" then can be that they left the shepherd out, the whole opera can be bought for reasonable price. 
Good luck.


----------



## Ragtagbobtail (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to reply


----------

